# Good Video Card with Dual LUT?



## b_gossweiler (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi there

I am currently using an old NVIDIA FX14'' video card with two EIZO monitors (L68' on VGA, CG21' on DVI). I use eye one display 2 to calibrate the monitors, which allows to calibrate two monitors. But I notice color differences between to two monitors, which I suspect comes from the video card not having two LUTs.

Can anybody recommend "good" video cards (PCI-Express x16, WinXP Pro SP3) with dual LUTs? Price doesn't matter so much, and I'm not gaming at all. All I want is a top-level video card with two LUTs for image processing. Unfortunately, I've rarely seen this indication in the specs of the cards.

Thanks for your help
Beat Gossweiler
Switzerland


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 29, 2009)

I haven't checked their specs recently, but you could take a look at the Matrox cards - they make really good 2d cards, so I'd assume something in their range would fit.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you, Victoria. I had a look at their models, but how can I know which ones have more than one LUT?

Beat Gossweiler
Switzerland


----------



## Jim Miller (Aug 30, 2009)

My Dell came with an ATI 467' which seems to work well with separately profiled 24'8WFP monitors. The card has two DVI connectors.

good luck

jtm


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 31, 2009)

You could ask Matrox about dual LUT's  http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/support/contact/


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 31, 2009)

I just did that and I'm awaiting their reply.

Beat Gossweiler
Switzerland


----------

